# Is this a good time of the year for Branson?



## gstepic (Oct 22, 2007)

We are planning on visiting Branson next year and I am debating about what time of the year to book our trip. A couple of years ago we went the 2nd week of October and the leaves were just beginning to turn. We expecially enjoyed a walk through a nearby place called Dogwood canyon (I think that is the name of the place). I think one week later might have been better for fall foilage though.

I do understand that predicting the best time for fall foilage is pretty unpredictable as there are many factors involved. In general though, if we spend a week in Branson this time next year is the weather generally decent on a somewhat consistant basis? We now live in Albuquerque New Mexico and bad days during the fall are pretty rare. But I am originally from Cleveland Ohio (and once again a Cleveland sports team lets me down!  ) so I would not be foolish enough to always expect good weather this time of the year anywhere in the midwest. 

Are there are any other times that many of you feel are best or better to visit the Branson area and why? 

Gary

PS: I am a semi-professional photographer so the fall colors are a big deal to me and not so much for my wife. She likes Silver Dollar City and any water parks. We do want to explore more of the area around Branson on our next trip.


----------



## JLB (Oct 22, 2007)

My standard reply, the first week of November.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57104


----------



## patty5ia (Oct 23, 2007)

*JBL What about this year?*

Can you give me an update what the forecast is for the best color THIS year?  Would you still say the first week in Nov?


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 23, 2007)

As far as Branson goes, the colors are looking very decent today... I'm there now.   

Here is a map on weather.com that may be helpful on showing the peak time periods... it's updated once a week.

http://www.weather.com/activities/driving/fallfoliage/?from=secondarynav

Just click on your state and location.


----------



## JLB (Oct 24, 2007)

I recently posted about our Sunday drive last Sunday, and said the leaves were not changing yet.

The next day they had started.  That was really amazing.

Yup, I'm sticking with the first week of November, which is, sorta, next week.

In that other post I also said that with a bit of wind, the leaf show falls to the ground.  It has been very windy yesterday and today and the next two days are supposed to be the same,


----------



## gstepic (Oct 24, 2007)

*i just talked to a relative from the area*

I relative we called yesterday said it was a warm summer and the leaves are just starting to turn, so the 1st week of November probably is a good time. 

Gary


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Oct 29, 2007)

sturk2000 said:


> As far as Branson goes, the colors are looking very decent today... I'm there now.
> 
> Here is a map on weather.com that may be helpful on showing the peak time periods... it's updated once a week.
> 
> ...



I guess we have a difference of opinion.  We just got back and the colors were just beginning to turn. Experienced visitors at this time of year say normally colors are turned by around the end of October.  I think it is a gamble every year.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 29, 2007)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I guess we have a difference of opinion.  We just got back and the colors were just beginning to turn. Experienced visitors at this time of year say normally colors are turned by around the end of October.  I think it is a gamble every year.




No, we're probably talking the same here.  I mentioned "decent" in my message not exceptional.  I was there last week also the same time, and saw a lot of yellows, browns and some red.  Hopefully the red will come out more this week.  But, some are saying it may be at peak because of the warm summer and there won't be much red.  

It doesn't matter to me, I felt very fortunate to be there when I was and hope it will be even better for visitors this week...  

I know what you mean by gamble - We've been planning my daughter's wedding for several months and took a huge gamble on an outdoor wedding at the end of October at 6pm.  It was fabulous - but talk about a gamble!


----------



## JLB (Oct 30, 2007)

Huh?  There was an outdoor wedding Saturday at 6:00 on the patio at Ledgestone.  

From afar I watched the bride come down the aisle, and part of the ceremony.  

The way the week had been leading up to Saturday, they were very fortunate.  It was a little chilly and my wife said she would have hated to be one of the bridesmaids.  I said yeah, in their gownless evening straps.   
- - - - - -
Hey, lookie here, it is the first week of November, and, no, the leaves are not peaking yet.  But they have started.  We just mowed our first batch yesterday and today.

Perhaps they heard that DST has been delayed.   



sturk2000 said:


> I know what you mean by gamble - We've been planning my daughter's wedding for several months and took a huge gamble on an outdoor wedding at the end of October at 6pm.  It was fabulous - but talk about a gamble!


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

JLB said:


> Huh?  There was an outdoor wedding Saturday at 6:00 on the patio at Ledgestone.
> 
> From afar I watched the bride come down the aisle, and part of the ceremony.
> 
> ...



LOL - if you saw the bride walking down the aisle, you saw me right beside her.  That is hilarious.  The wedding finished at sunset and it was outstanding.  

one more comment on the leaves...  I live about 35 miles north of Branson, in Springfield, and today (Tuesday, October 30) looked great - lot more red.  This is definitely the week, or weekend, to come visit this area.

JLB, as always, you're very helpful...  thanks!


----------



## JLB (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes I did and yes it is.

I'm glad it was exactly the day you hoped it would be.

itsasmallworld



sturk2000 said:


> LOL - if you saw the bride walking down the aisle, you saw me right beside her.  That is hilarious.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 1, 2007)

Fall Foliage may be at its peak - Springfield MO (35 miles north of Branson)

http://www.springfieldnewsleader.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071101/NEWS01/711010414


----------



## JLB (Nov 1, 2007)

My gauge is the view from the 15th tee.  Still a few more days til peak down here.  Still too much green.



sturk2000 said:


> Fall Foliage may be at its peak - Springfield MO (35 miles north of Branson)
> 
> http://www.springfieldnewsleader.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071101/NEWS01/711010414


----------



## Hophop4 (Nov 1, 2007)

JLB said:


> My gauge is the view from the 15th tee.  Still a few more days til peak down here.  Still too much green.




Does that mean the fall colors will still be around for Thanksgiving Week.  We will be there Nov 16-23.


----------



## JLB (Nov 1, 2007)

What I see out the window is mostly still green.  The leaves are falling, but trying to hang on.  It depends on the wind.



Hophop4 said:


> Does that mean the fall colors will still be around for Thanksgiving Week.  We will be there Nov 16-23.


----------



## JLB (Nov 4, 2007)

Anyone here yesterday or today was lucky.  It was 70-ish, sunny both days.  So, we had warm, Ozark Mountain Christmas, and Autumn leaves.  But, no lightning bugs.

I painted on the dock today and then we went fishing/boating.  I'd say the leaves are about 50% turned.  They are not as vivid as normal.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 5, 2007)

JLB said:


> Anyone here yesterday or today was lucky.  It was 70-ish, sunny both days.  So, we had warm, Ozark Mountain Christmas, and Autumn leaves.  But, no lightning bugs.
> 
> I painted on the dock today and then we went fishing/boating.  I'd say the leaves are about 50% turned.  They are not as vivid as normal.



JLB - I played golf at Ledgestone yesterday and lost close to a dozen golf balls under those Autumn leaves...  perfect day for golf though.  lol.


----------



## JLB (Nov 5, 2007)

We'll have to play one of these days.
- - - - - -
Today is that windy day I have been talking about.  It started out windy from the south and nearly 80 degrees.  About noon the wind switched to out of the north, and strong.  It's heading for the 20's tonight and only the 40's tomorrow.

Lots of leaves fell and almost all of them are just plain ugly brown.



sturk2000 said:


> JLB - I played golf at Ledgestone yesterday and lost close to a dozen golf balls under those Autumn leaves...  perfect day for golf though.  lol.


----------



## JLB (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll skip the leaf report today, other than to say that most them are still up there on the trees, and give a Christmas decoration report.

We had noticed that the lighted snowflakes are not on the power poles in the Kimberling City area.  It turns out that is an area-wide thing, as part of Ozark Mountain Christmas, and the original contractor backed out with very late notice.  There was not enough funds for the contractor filling in to put those snowflakes up.  Whoever makes that call is relying on the displays of businesses.


----------



## JLB (Nov 8, 2007)

After the fog lifted and the frost melted, I got that view from the 15th tee yesterday.  The leaf show is still in full swing.

Again, this year we are speciallizing in brown: light brown, dark brown, red brown, yellow brown, orange brown . . . 

I duffed my tee shot, but it was a scramble, so it did not matter.  Actually, for our team, nothing mattered.     But, it was disappointing because that is the hole I dream about acing.


----------



## JLB (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, gosh, all of our team thought we had done really rotten, so I just went home afterwards.  Today I found out we won.   



JLB said:


> I duffed my tee shot, but it was a scramble, so it did not matter.  Actually, for our team, nothing mattered.     But, it was disappointing because that is the hole I dream about acing.


----------



## JLB (Nov 16, 2007)

I believe there are now three threads discussing the leaves in Branson.

I'll wrap up this one by saying we have had somecold and windy days, so most of the leaves are on the ground.

I will stick with my previous guess that the first week of November is normally the best time to be here, because of the combination of pretty leaves and Ozark Mountain Christmas--but no lightning bugs.

Tour bus season has also peaked, as you can find a dozen hanging around every theaters parking lot at show times.  Branson is peaking now.

Yesterday we noticed that Christmas stars are being hung on the utility poles along the strip, late.  There are plenty of other Christmas displays.  This year Silver Dollar City has upgraded their town square Christmas tree to include the rest of the square, although I have not seen a review of it yet.  Maybe TT and TB will have one.


----------



## gstepic (Jan 6, 2008)

*Now we will visit April 26th through May 3rd.*

We just booked the Grandvista Emerald which may be called something else now. This is what it was called in the RCI book. Hope this will be a good time as far as weather. 

Gary


----------



## JLB (Jan 6, 2008)

Now Westgate Branson Lakes.

Get ahold of me when it gets closer for golf, boat ride, etc.


----------



## mastershops (Jan 23, 2008)

I live in branson and I must agree that the end of October, or early in November is the best.  Not as many families since the kids are back in school, so the traffic congestion is much lighter.  However, many of the theaters have already started their Christmas shows, so if thats not your thing then you may want to try Branson in Springtime.  Beginning of May is real nice, because traffic isn't much of an issue yet, and the weather is generally beautiful.

Branson show reviews at http://www.bransonlead.com


----------



## JLB (Jan 23, 2008)

To be specific, to avoid any dissatisfied visitors, if you come to Branson the last week in October, you will not see any Christmas shows or lights.  The date that starts historically has been the first Saturday in November.  It is known as Ozark Mountain Christmas.

Silver Dollar City's Christmas season is known as An Old Time Christmas, and this year runs from Nov 1 til Dec 30.

Typically when shows start in the Spring and again when the Christmas shows first start, several of them have Area Appreciation Days, where locals are allowed to get in for free or nearly free, sometimes for a donation to a charitable cause.  This fills the theaters for what essentially are dress rehearsals for the new shows.

Or, as they say at Gilleys, for the _trainwrecks._  We have been there for _trainwrecks_, and then gone later in the year to find that a lot of changes were made.  It's fun watching Mickey try to remember where they're at in the show and they all kid him about it, especially Joey Riley.  Mickey now has big screen hanging from the ceiling of the theater which he looks at to see what's next.

The last week of October you are likely to catch shows either at the beginning of Christmas, but not yet smooth, or at the end of their regular show, when they are also working on the Christmas show.



mastershops said:


> I live in branson and I must agree that the end of October, or early in November is the best.  Not as many families since the kids are back in school, so the traffic congestion is much lighter.  However, many of the theaters have already started their Christmas shows, so if thats not your thing then you may want to try Branson in Springtime.  Beginning of May is real nice, because traffic isn't much of an issue yet, and the weather is generally beautiful.
> 
> Branson show reviews at http://www.bransonlead.com


----------

